# Hop alternatives - replacement suggestions



## Jack of all biers (19/12/16)

Whilst there are some threads with direct questions and answers about specific hops, I thought I'd start a new thread as the info I located covers a few different hops. Long story short, I found this list when looking for something else and thought it may be of interest to some on this forum.

List of alternative (or 'Ersatz' - Americans use this German term) hops (or mixtures) to replace some common American hop varieties. Obtained from a German hop supplier who state the hop suppliers had some input in the below advice.

*Hops alternatives*


_Some of the hop varieties are not available this year. For this reason we have prepared an alternative list of hops in cooperation with our suppliers._

*Variety (not available) Variety (alternative)*
_Amarillo 60% Cascade, 20% Summit, 20%Galena _
_Centennial 70% Cascade, 30% Columbus _
_Simcoe 90% Magnum, 10% Cascade _
_Sorachi Ace 30% Summit, 60% Brewers Gold, 10% Cascade _
_Chinook Summit_
​

http://www.hobbybrauerversand.de/Hops-alternatives


----------



## technobabble66 (19/12/16)

Interesting info. Thanks JoaB

Simcoe = magnum + 10% cascade?!?
That doesn't seem right - I'm skeptical that'd come anywhere near the flavour of Simcoe. Maybe good sub for the bittering of Simcoe. 

The centennial sub looks about right, though.


----------



## DU99 (19/12/16)

when do we panic


----------

